# advice



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi,
Was looking for some advice on a situation that happened today. My Ginger is 10 months old today and we had a 3 month puppy over the house for a few hours. Pet sitting. Anyway, I noticed that every time the little one would settle down with a chewey, my Ginger would go take it away from her. Then the little one would pick up another item and Ginger would take that away from her. So, I didn't know if I should allow my dog to keep taking away the little puppies toy, give her a correction, or just leave them be and let them figure it out. 

My inexperienced solution was to put the puppy in a playpen to chew the toy while Ginger stayed out chewing hers. But I think we will be having alot more pet sitting time with this puppy and I want to be more prepared.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Your dog is doing what a dog should be doing to a young pup. Here is some information that may be of help.
RBD

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

_Dr. Frank Beach performed a 30-year study on dogs at Yale and UC Berkeley. Nineteen years of the study was devoted to social behavior of a dog pack. (Not a wolf pack. A DOG pack.) Some of his findings:

1. Male dogs have a rigid hierarchy.
2. Female dogs have a hierarchy, but it's more variable.
3. When you mix the sexes, the rules get mixed up. Males try to follow their constitution, but the females have "amendments."
4. Young puppies have what's called "puppy license." Basically, that license to do most anything. Bitches are more tolerant of puppy license than males are.
*5. The puppy license is revoked at approximately four months of age. At that time, the older middle-ranked dogs literally give the puppy **** -- psychologically torturing it until it offers all of the appropriate appeasement behaviors and takes its place at the bottom of the social hierarchy. The top-ranked dogs ignore the whole thing.
*There is NO physical domination. Everything is accomplished through psychological harassment. It's all ritualistic.
6. A small minority of "alpha" dogs assumed their position by bullying and force. Those that did were quickly deposed. No one likes a dictator.
7. The vast majority of alpha dogs rule benevolently. They are confident in their position. They do not stoop to squabbling to prove their point. To do so would lower their status because...
8. Middle-ranked animals squabble. They are insecure in their positions and want to advance over other middle-ranked animals.
9. Low-ranked animals do not squabble. They know they would lose. They know their position, and they accept it.
10. "Alpha" does not mean physically dominant. It means "in control of resources." Many, many alpha dogs are too small or too physically frail to physically dominate. But they have earned the right to control the valued resources. An individual dog determines which resources he considers important. Thus an alpha dog may give up a prime sleeping place because he simply couldn't care less.

So what does this mean for the dog-human relationship?

Using physical force of any kind reduces your "rank." Only middle-ranked animals insecure in their place squabble.

To be "alpha," control the resources. I don't mean hokey stuff like not allowing dogs on beds or preceding them through doorways. I mean making resources contingent on behavior. Does the dog want to be fed. Great -- ask him to sit first. Does the dog want to go outside? Sit first. Dog want to greet people? Sit first. Want to play a game? Sit first. Or whatever. If you are proactive enough to control the things your dogs want, *you* are alpha by definition.

Train your dog. This is the dog-human equivalent of the "revoking of puppy license" phase in dog development. Children, women, elderly people, handicapped people -- all are capable of training a dog. Very few people are capable of physical domination.

Reward deferential behavior, rather than pushy behavior. I have two dogs. If one pushes in front of the other, the other gets the attention, the food, whatever the first dog wanted. The first dog to sit gets treated. Pulling on lead goes nowhere. Doors don't open until dogs are seated and I say they may go out. Reward pushy, and you get pushy.

Your job is to be a leader, not a boss, not a dictator. Leadership is a huge responsibility. Your job is to provide for all of your dog's needs... food, water, vet care, social needs, security, etc. If you fail to provide what your dog needs, your dog will try to satisfy those needs on his own.
_


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

When we rescued one of our dogs, the person who ran the rescue told us that one of the dogs would emerge as the alpha and to just let it happen. She said there is nothing humans can do to change it. 

She's right - we do have a clear alpha dog - he is not aggressive, he is just......it. 

However, over the whole pack, I'm the alpha, not through punishment, reward or restriction, through attitude and expectations - and they know it and seem to love it. 

The puppy's feelings aren't hurt by what is happening, she's just as happy to go and get another toy. They'll sort it out, I wouldn't worry about it unless things get aggressive - that is different. When she's an adult, she could be the alpha, you never know!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

When we got Penny, Dozer was about 18 months and he tried his hardest to be in charge of her. But she would never back down. She rolled with the punches and didn't mind his attempts. The only times I really intervened were when it involved furniture and Dozer growling. Then I would make him get off bec the furniture is mine, not his, to decide who's allowed. A year and a half later, Dozer will drop almost everything from his mouth and Penny just saunters off with it like it's no big deal. He's got about 10 lbs over her 34 lb tiny body. But she rules him. 

Anyhow. With both dogs being so young I wouldn't really worry about it or intervene unless you start to see signs of actual aggression.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok, Thank You very much for your help! 

The puppy will be spending the weekend with us. So I am very glad to have this information!


----------

